# Spiel Mühle-Programmierung Java



## Mastrix79 (4. Nov 2020)

Hey Leute ich hab mal eine kurze Frage....
Ich würde gerne ein Mühlenprogramm in Java testen mit GUI undso!
Könnte mir jemand ein fertiges Projekt vielleicht zur Verfügung stellen?
Wäre sehr lieb.
MfG


----------



## LimDul (4. Nov 2020)

Bei sowas ist github immer eine gute Anlaufquelle.

Mit dem Stichwort github & mill game findet man z.B. das hier: https://github.com/dresa/mill-ai


----------



## Mastrix79 (4. Nov 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Bei sowas ist github immer eine gute Anlaufquelle.
> 
> Mit dem Stichwort github & mill game findet man z.B. das hier: https://github.com/dresa/mill-ai


Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## mihe7 (4. Nov 2020)

Vielleicht noch als "Anleitung" https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-einfache-spiele-programmieren-kann.189417/


----------



## Devanther (9. Nov 2020)

gibts auf GitHub anderen interessanten Sourcecode?
Kennt jemand ein gutes Projekt auf der Seite?
Wenn ja, Link bitte posten!


----------



## LimDul (9. Nov 2020)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> gibts auf GitHub anderen interessanten Sourcecode?


Ja, unendlich. Aber jeder definiert interessant anders


----------



## Devanther (9. Nov 2020)

Kannst du mir ein Projekt empfehlen, dass max. 15 Klassen hat und nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen ist?
Es sollte, ganz wichtig, clean code sein!
Poste mir einfach nen Link von einem Projekt, dass du selber interessant findest, okay?

Irgendwie finde ich auf der Seite nichts wirklich gutes -.-


----------



## mihe7 (9. Nov 2020)

Du solltest schon _ungefähr_ schreiben, was Dir so vorschwebt. Gibt ja auch ganz unterschiedliche Spiele.


----------



## LimDul (9. Nov 2020)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir ein Projekt empfehlen, dass max. 15 Klassen hat und nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen ist?
> Es sollte, ganz wichtig, clean code sein!
> Poste mir einfach nen Link von einem Projekt, dass du selber interessant findest, okay?
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich auf der Seite nichts wirklich gutes -.-


Und das sind aber z.B. Dinge ich selber nicht interessant finde. 
Ich finde z.B. https://github.com/openhab interessant - das ist aber für dich vermutlich jenseits von gut und böse. Das was du willst dürfte schwer zu finden sein, da etwas derartig kleines in der Regel irrelevant ist und daher nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Devanther (9. Nov 2020)

Es müssen keine Spiele sein, es wäre sogar gut, wenn es Programme wären.
Also wenn ihr z.B. das Java BlueJ Buch kennt und die Projekte davon....sowas suche ich!
Das wäre schön!


----------

